# Smart Top/ Roof Problem



## pbkermit (Jul 5, 2008)

I bought the SmartTop and just tried to install it last weekend with the wiring harness. Everything seemed to go fine, and I got the solid green LED to show a good install. The module started up fine and I can change other parts of the module.
But when I try to put the roof down, the windows go down, the info systems says "Convertible Top Operation" like normal - but nothing happens. Then when it puts the windows back up, I get an error message "Close Luggage Compartment". 
This is NOT the Divider switch that has to be removed during the SmartTop install. I thought it was, so I replaced it - but have since tested that switch and it is fine. 
The EOS Manual says that message means the "Hatch Assist" does not seem to be working. If I press on the trunk, there is "play" just like with a hood release catch.
I uninstalled the module completely, and still get the error message.
I checked the fuse for the hatch assist for continuity, and that was fine. Visually the fuse is fine as well.
So - anyone have schematics on the hatch assist wiring or motor? I double checked the connector into the little motor, and also made sure that no wires were cut during the installation. Is there something I am missing? 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

This reply might fall into the category of "it's usually simplier than you think":
Are you sure the luggage cover is properly seated in it's catches on either side of the trunk space? There are little push sensors that determine whether or not it's set properly.
I only ask because you said you uninstalled the module and are still having the problem.
If this was "the first thing you checked" then pardon my lack of knowledge.









_Modified by Small5 at 12:41 AM 8-19-2008_


_Modified by Small5 at 12:42 AM 8-19-2008_


----------



## pbkermit (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (Small5)*

Thanks for the reply, but yes, that is the first thing I did...second thing was to replace the switch. That didn't work either...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (pbkermit)*

The luggage compartment cover error gives a different message if in fault. 
"Close Luggage Comp. Cover!" So your problem is most likely not with that cover switch.
Is your hatch assist working, meaning, does your trunk lid pull itself closed all the way? There is no play at all on my trunk lid. I remember reading in the smarttop instructions about putting the trunk lid is some kinda service position? (which I didn't do when I installed my smarttop module) If you did this maybe something went wrong here, connector or alignment?


----------



## pbkermit (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I do think the problem is with the Hatch Assist. There is definitely play in the trunk, so we feel pretty confident that is the problem.
The challenge is whether the hatch assist motor is bad, or whether the connector got messed up, or wires somehow got cut or something. I did put the trunk in service mode, but I was very careful during the whole process.
I guess no one on this board knows any VW techs where I can get a scan of the wiring diagram or anything? The connector into the hatch assist motor has like 6 or 8 wires...so not even sure how to test it. Doubtful the dealer will cover it under warranty under any circumstance...
thanks


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (pbkermit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pbkermit* »_ Doubtful the dealer will cover it under warranty under any circumstance...
thanks


Why not? This very well may have been just a coincidence. Others here have reported problems with this trunk assist feature. It is probably just a bad switch or loose connector if your assist is not working. I would start with the switch that senses the trunk lid has closed. I have the Bentley service manual. I can send you the wiring diagram this evening if you wish to pursue this problem yourself.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (pbkermit)*

I have a pdf of the wiring diagram for the convertible top control. PM me with your email address if your interested. Looks like the assist module has 5 wires, Power, Ground, and 3 that talk directly to the convertible top module so there's probably not much you can check there except for checking for a good ground and power with a multimeter. The assist module does get power directly from fuse 19 in the dash mount fuse panel. It shows as a 7.5 amp fuse.


----------



## kaswest (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Hi guys,
I've just installed my SmartTOP in my 2008 EOS & it's even worse! The roof & sunroof don't function at all, the MFD doesn't show any details on the SmartTOP & my boot is stuck firmly closed!!!!
The InstallAID LED lit up during installation to say all was OK, so can only assume that I must have knocked a wire that provides power to the roor/boot lid, but since I can't open the boot to check this I'm at a dead loss as to what to do








Any ideas out there? 
Cheers,
Kev


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (kaswest)*

Did you use the optional wiring harness? If not you probably wired something wrong. The fact that the sunroof won't even operate indicates either a blown fuse or CAN bus problem. The sunroof control module (which I believe is located in the rear roof section) talks to the convertible top module via CAN bus.


----------



## kaswest (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Thanks for the quick response solarflare.
Yep, I did use the optional wiring loom - I reckoned it would minimise any mistakes I might make....
So maybe it's the fuse - any idea where the fuse box is & which fuse is for the sunroof? I'll check it tomorrow & see if it's OK. Any suggestion as to why it would blow though? 
Also, any guesses as to why the boot won't open? Is it possible that the fuse for that has blown too - installation is supposed to be easy








Cheers,
Kev


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (kaswest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaswest* »_Hi guys,
I've just installed my SmartTOP in my 2008 EOS & it's even worse! The roof & sunroof don't function at all, the MFD doesn't show any details on the SmartTOP & my boot is stuck firmly closed!!!!
The InstallAID LED lit up during installation to say all was OK, so can only assume that I must have knocked a wire that provides power to the roor/boot lid, but since I can't open the boot to check this I'm at a dead loss as to what to do








Any ideas out there? 
Cheers,
Kev

I helped install one of these once and a similiar thing happened. When the roof went down in the trunk the first time, apparently the wiring was not securely fastened and it pulled out one of the wires. Unfortunately, she had to take it to the dealer at a cost of about $300. We could not figure out a way to get the roof up other than possibly cutting into the carpet and inspecting the wiring. If your roof is not stuck in the trunk, you may be able to get access to the glow in the dark trunk lever through the pass through.


_Modified by flheat at 9:49 AM 9-2-2008_


----------



## kaswest (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (flheat)*

Thanks flheat. 
Luckily the roof is up, so I'll go diving through the pass through hole & see what I can do. I'll buy some small cable ties too.


----------



## kaswest (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (kaswest)*

Got the boot open & switched the wires back to original factory layout - roof & boot work fine. Reinstalled SmartTOP very carefully again & it didn't work again. Have removed yet again & sent e-mail to mods4cars to see if they have any great ideas to solve this before I send it back to them....


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (kaswest)*

Sounds like the module is defective. I installed one last May and love it. It's too bad VW doesn't upgrade the software to do all the things it does.


----------



## kaswest (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (jjoerugged)*

Yeah, that's what I reckon & you're 100% right - why isn't this a factory option??? 
Still waiting for an official response from mods4cars....


----------



## SiJ2000 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (kaswest)*

Anyone fitting the SmartTop module, I suggest uses the optional T-Lead. It works perfectly and means that no wires need to be altered.
I have fitted several and all are fine!!
S


----------

